# Has there ever been a Valkia model?



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Just wondering if there was ever a model made for the special character Valkia from the Warriors of Chaos book? I know there are some discontinued models kicking around (I found a pack of Teutogen Guard the other week), but if there isn't one, what do people use to make one? There aren't exactly a lot of female models to start from for a conversion.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

I've seen Witch Elves used for an easy conversion ( just add wings and shield)

I'm working on one with Bloodletter legs, Chaos Knight Chest, Demonette Head and horns. Wings TBD.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

No theres never been a model, you'll have to to convert her


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Valkia is new to this edition of Warriors of Chaos. There hasn't been a model made for her...yet. I imagine sooner or later, GW will get around to it. GW has a habit of not making models for several things in each book so there's always something to scratch build or convert. But really, it just gives them an excuse to release related product at a later date and mess with demand for a given product line.

Anyway, a good starting point for Valkia (and how I made mine, which I've only used once to see how she plays) is St. Celestine from the 40k Witch Hunters range. If you file off the fleur de lys and Imperial stuff on her, add spiky gubbinz, and add some horns, you've got a lot of the work done. It still takes a fair amount of green stuff, though. Then, you need a pair of appropriately-sized leathery wings-- I like Reaper's demon wings blister, which has four sets of metal wings, the largest of which is about the right size for her. Another alternative would be the plastic Tyranid gargoyle wings, although they're a more expensive option.


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

I was actually just curious - I don't play WoC and even if I did, courtesy of Reaper I have several good candidates already (though if a WoC second wave came out with a sweet model I'd probably get it). The Saint Celestine idea is interesting: I haven't gotten very far painting mine, so I might just try stripping it and playing around with a conversion. I hate the Cherubs with the cloak anyway (even if I wanted a St. Celestine I should probably convert better wings).


----------

